# Tiny White mites! Leftover hog mites? Living in my bedroom!!



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

As you know my hedgheog died a little while back.

He had mites before and after treating it I thought they'd dissapered. Well they might have but when my hedgheog got ill passed at the vets the vet said he had quite a lot of mites on him. Before when he had mites I cleaned him out one of the times and compleltey forgot about the bag I had left open there with the old nwspaper etc in and the next day all over the surface of the black bag were thousands of tiny White mites crawling all over it near the entrance! Covering it. But none near the bottom. This would be because the mites came from inside the bag on the hedgehogs stuff.

I threw away his cage and cleaning down the surface it was on. 
The next day I noticed the spray bottle and pet disinfectant bottle I had on the surface had mites crawling all over them..not as many as the bag had though. They looked the same as what I had seen before on the bag and my hogs quills.
My husband rinsed the bottles in hot water, dried them snd used the pet safe spray on the surface. The next day the same. They were on the bottles again. The pet safe spray is a deodorising cleaner for cages, bowls and carpets. 

I have since seen them on my live food tubs (im guessing theyre the same ones although they do look more tan coloured than White) and on my tarantula tanks.

I'm guessing it's more than coincidence that the mites from the hedgehog came snout the same time as these and so they must be the same ones. 
I havnt got anything to rid of them without killing my tarantulas in the process snd havnt any spare tanks or soil for them ATM.

I havnt seen a single one on my bearded dragon or parrot or in their cages, even on wood stuffs.

All the mites in all the pics I've seen look the same. Please can you tell me what they might be and how to rid of them once snd for all without harming my animals?
I have a parrotlet, bearded dragon, tarantulas and a leopard gecko in thst room and of course my rats will be living there once the problems sorted. My cats roam the rest of the flat snd I'm worried about fumes coming out from the room (even tho we keep a towel pressed against the shut door anyway to keep cigarette smoke out). 
Ive been told bug bombs and bleach won't work. I wouldn't know how long it's safe to keep my animals out the room till it's all aired out anyway and the mites are gone. When we can't smell something the animals csn still smell or breathe it in. 
Some mite treatments that arnt as bad for birds and most mammals are deadly toxic to cats. Csnt win!
The surface my animals are on, including my hog was on are chest of drawers and wooden but I dnt think they're wood mites cos theyre living on other stuff like my T tanks and some stuff on my floor. 
Is it possbile thst hedgehog mites would attack other animals?
Is there another sort of mite that wouldve been attacking my hedgehog and now eating something else to stay alive, but not my other animals?

Sorry for the long post. I'm desperate to rid of them asap and safely and don't wsnt any of my babies hurt!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Is there anywhere I can take the mites myself to get it identified?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe grain mites? I currently have a mealworm colony infested with them, as I put too much veg matter in and the mites go for moist/damp areas. There are literally millions of them and it's gross! 

I think lysol works.You could have grain mites and another type of mite that was on the hedgehog, but I think grain mites might be the cause on both - they will get everywhere and cover everything like dust.

I think I read a post somewhere where a guy put a bowl of water down and the mites migrated to it and drowned themselves.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. Would a hedgehog have all the problems that come with mites from grain mites? Woild they attack him and make Ill and losing quills?

Is Lysol safe around cats, birds, reptiles and tarantulas?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've never used Lysol, but I think it's one of the disinfectants that turn white when added to water (like Dettol and Jeyes Fluid?).

If so then it's very poisonous to cats and you need to keep your cats well away from it. Sorry I don't know about other animals.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's the same with other animals, too, Eileen. If it turns white in water, it isn't safe.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought it might be, but I wasn't absolutely sure.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I got an infestation of tiny white mites in my dubia colony once when it got damp through putting in too much damp veg, and I had taken it off its heat mat to slow their breeding. 
It was horrible, it smelt and there was a swarming moving mass over everything. I got rid of them by cleaning out the colony thoroughly and put in fresh dry food and new egg crates. The mites were on anything dead or damp, so I kept everything very dry, warm, ventilated and clean, removing any dead roaches quickly. I fed the green food sparingly so it was eaten up quickly.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Have you any pics of them?


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Personally I would chuck the mealworm etc, wash and dry your tanks thoroughly, clean new substrate etc and take out any food thats not eaten near enough straight away. And obviusly wipe (hot water and washing u liquid) and thorougly dry all surfaces.


----------

